# Putting video on to TIVO



## djc45 (Jul 20, 2002)

Hi,
Now I know that we are not allowed to discuss matters involving the extraction of video from TIVO, I assume it is ok to discuss putting video onto the TIVO.

Lets say I`ve got some editied video that is in the ty format on my pc. Is there an easy way for me tp put that video onto TIVO for it to appear in the Now Playing screen as normal, thus allowing me to play back this edited video on my TIVO.

Any ideas.

I hope I`ve not broken any rules by this post.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Since the ownership of the forum has changed hands now, I wonder if that rule still applies...


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi,

I think you'll find that we cannot talk about this & you will have to go to de*l d*tabase to find the help you're looking for. Be careful though, they may bite if you don't do a very good search before you post (which you should anywhere I suppose). This forum is definately friendlier.

I have voiced my disatisfaction at this state of affairs a couple of times now. AFAIK, the ban on extraction talk for the UK forum was an agreement between David Bott, the former owner, & TiVo Inc all those years ago. I don't see how this is possibly valid now for two reasons. Firstly, TiVo obviously have no plans to return to the UK in the forseeable future so any talk on this forum by relatively few enthusiasts can have no commercial implication on something that may or may not happen years down the line. Secondly, the forum now has new owners that didn't make the agreement in the first instance so it is probably not relevant anymore & also they have obviously purchased this on a commercial basis. As any web business sinks or swims on visitor numbers, isn't it strange that this outdated agreement actually drives web traffic, however small, to a rival site (mentioned above). However small that traffic is, it is comprised of the people that any advertisers to this site would want, enthusiasts, hackers & technologically minded people.

Anyway, just my personal hobby horse.

Martin

MODS: Maybe you could forward this to the new owners & get some form of answer with regard to what they want to do about this situation. Thanks.


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

mikerr said:


> Since the ownership of the forum has changed hands now, I wonder if that rule still applies...


Sorry mikerr,

You got in while I was still venting my spleen. Still, great minds think alike......

Martin


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I think the rule existed mainly to protect against distribution of copyrighted material rather than any TiVo related pressure. 

There's a whole mirky area around 'for personal use' and David Bott (quite rightly, IMO) decided to skirt the whole issue by saying we can't talk about removing video from TiVo, or putting it back. Otherwise we'd be distributing programs around that we had 'missed'. 

An added incentive was that these forums would be graced by TiVo employees if only 'good' hacking was discussed thereby giving the forums gravitas.

Of course, an old-timer will correct me now - but that's my reading of it all from trawling through years of history.


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

ColinYounger said:


> I think the rule existed mainly to protect against distribution of copyrighted material rather than any TiVo related pressure.
> 
> There's a whole mirky area around 'for personal use' and David Bott (quite rightly, IMO) decided to skirt the whole issue by saying we can't talk about removing video from TiVo, or putting it back. Otherwise we'd be distributing programs around that we had 'missed'.
> 
> ...


The copyright issues make a certain amount of sense but the distribution of programs can be easily policed whilst still allowing us to talk about hacking issues. Program distribution has been going on here for ages via dvd burns & I have 'swapped' (ftp'ed) programs with someone in the US (PAL issues for him but fine for me). But thinking about it, if copyright issues are the real reason, how come owners of later US models are allowed to discuss extraction under the guise of TiVo ToGo (or have I got that wrong). Finally, it's been a bloody long time since a TiVo employee poked there head above the parapet 

Martin


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

see this thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=368981


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

RichardJH said:


> see this thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=368981


Hi Richard,

Thanks for the link. My point really though is to open up this topic for discussion through the front door rather than the back door or have it closed down, but know exactly why. Mods??

Martin


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I guess its a matter of keeping the discussion going and keeping it on topic and then seeing a what point we might get told off.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I suggest you avoid the discussion until an answer arises - as the new owners may come down hard!

I am awaiting a reply from the new owners - but I suspect it is the copyright issue that is the problem rather then it being directly TiVo - as non-TiVo subscription avoidance has also been a banned subject.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Martin - just wanted to reply to your points rather than provoke further discussion in lue of Ozsat's post.

Just because you've distributed programs doesn't make it right. As I said, the whole area is a little grey and discussions on the minutiae of copyright law provide little more than long threads of arguments.

From a *forum owner* point of view, Mr. Bott (I don't know him, so feel strange calling him 'David') had to look at what was right from the *forum's* point of view. If he allowed discussion of extraction, and someone decided to crack down on copyright law, *he* would be liable for *your* actions. Cue loss of money and forums.

If you decide to flaunt rules and copy copyrighted material - it's your problem, and as long as Mr. Bott can prove diligence, the problem is yours not his. 

Also consider the time that the forum was set up - getting TiVo blessing was a massive kudos above 'competitors' and he would want to protect that.

There's two communities which are still thriving (IMO) and I personally see no reason to rock the boat. The other forum works fine, we know when to point people over there and it's tolerated that we refer to 'the other place'. The same (sortof) works over there.

Yes, it's not as friendly, but that's their community. At the end of the day hackers have put a shed-load of effort into producing their stuff and I don't want to disrespect that effort by asking 'how do I install it' to save myself some research. Besides - you learn WHY things work the way they do rather than just installing some random code. They say 'Search is your friend' for a reason.

At the end of the day, it's a matter of respect. We're playing in someone's sandbox and we have to play by their rules.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The forum has always had a good relationship with TiVo as a company - even though it might not seem that way in the UK.

I don't think the new owners would want to change this.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I've got an answer back from the new owners and it was _"The answer to your question is that nothing has changed from that side of things."_

So no talk of such things!


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi Colin & ozsat,

Firstly ozsat, thanks for getting a definitive answer on this matter, I will now pick up my toys & put them back in my pram   & rest assured I will stick to the letter of the law.

Colin, thanks for your thoughts. Sometimes one can't see the wood for the trees & the points you have made I completely accept. It is useful to see it from another point of view to give some balance to my viewpoint & I can see that I was a little off base.

Martin


----------



## itm (Aug 12, 2001)

Has anyone managed to locate any sort of user guide for nanvue? I'm probably being very thick but I can't find one on the site, and some of the settings aren't obvious (like profiles, for example...)


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

ozsat said:


> I've got an answer back from the new owners and it was _"The answer to your question is that nothing has changed from that side of things."_
> 
> So no talk of such things!


So, is _insertion_ ok?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> Has anyone managed to locate any sort of user guide for nanvue?


Most of what I have found out is from the TivoZA site or by trying it.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Raisltin Majere said:


> So, is _insertion_ ok?


No!

As it may technically be the same software used both ways - and is also likely to conflict with copyright issues!

The rules have always been along the lines of: You can discuss how to copy to/from TiVo using the standard TiVo software and the external video (SCART/RF) connections. Anything else is taboo!


----------



## MarcusV (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi,
I am completely new to Tivo and not sure of the rules of this forum or even the laws regarding copyright materials.

I do have a Series 2 and Series 3 Tivo along with a Mac laptop (and a PC), and just recently purchased Tivo ToGo and d/l'd the free tivo desktop app.

Question,
I was able to move a tv show from the Series 2 and 3 to the laptop, but how would I move it back to the tivo for later tv viewing? Does this conversation violate Forum rules? Laws? I just want to be able to free up Tivo hdd space and also preserve some recordings for future viewing but haven't yet figured out how to move content Back to the Tivo...and help would be appreciated, thanks.

I am also assuming that because i can legally move content from the Tivo to the laptop that I should legally be able to move it back, no?

If i am in violation, please forgive me (and let me know) so I wont repeat the mistake, thanks again.


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

MarcusV said:


> Hi,
> I am completely new to Tivo and not sure of the rules of this forum or even the laws regarding copyright materials.
> 
> I do have a Series 2 and Series 3 Tivo along with a Mac laptop (and a PC), and just recently purchased Tivo ToGo and d/l'd the free tivo desktop app.
> ...


You're in the wrong forum dude. (I'm assuming you're american since you have series 2 and 3 tivos) This is the UK forum, where us poor UKers have been left behind with simple series 1 tivos. All your questions are basically useless because you're asking us about hardware we don't have and our laws our different to yours anyway.


----------

